# Sad Day



## JBsLittleZoo (May 26, 2007)

[align=center]Totally depressed today! I woke up this morning to find one of my babies dead. I don't know how it happened but I think its due to the sudden heat wave. I tried to keep all my fur babies cool with frozen water bottles and frozen veggie treats but still one of my ratties died. Why did this happen?[/align]


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

Sorry for your loss! 

When you say one of your babies, was it a baby rat or you mean one of your babies?


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Rats can't sweat, so it's harder to regulate temperature.  Or it could be something else. Perhaps a necropsy?


----------



## JBsLittleZoo (May 26, 2007)

DonnaK said:


> Sorry for your loss!
> 
> When you say one of your babies, was it a baby rat or you mean one of your babies?


No she was a year and half old she was one of my best rats I had!


----------

